# Need Your Expertise.



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

So, I have an idea. 
I really need some ones help.
Anyone that has ever had any experience with PVC and DIY applications. 
I just want to see if my idea will work before I drop money in this. 

So; I just created a blueprint of my 20 G Long tank. 
Dimensions are exact.
The picture is attached. 

Where you see the spray bar in red is what I want to create. 
I found that having two filters on either side created a dead spot in the middle of the tank. 
So, I want to create a spray bar that will aerate the water, eliminate my dead spot, prevent thermal layering, provide my fish a current to swim in, prevent any future film on surface, increase water's surface area, etc. 

So, my power head is pretty powerfull for my 20 G Long, as it pumps 150 GPH.
Therefore, to diffuse this and create a larger area of effect; I hope to achieve my goals with this new type of spray bar. 

I have attached a picture of the frontal view and side view upon completion. 

The following will explain the PVC pipe and water flow.

a. Power head will push water out of the primary nozzle.
b. Into a T-shaped PVC pipe.
c. I want to close the one side of the T with a temporary cap, just in case I want to add something else to it later like another spray bar that will point towards the substrate, etc. 
d. The top of the T-shaped PVC pipe, will connect to a 90 degree angle PVC pipe. 
e. Finally, it will hit the spray bar. 

The following will explain the spray bar. 

a. Will connect a T-shaped PVC pipe to two straight PVC tube on either side. 
b. Close off the ends of the straight PVC tube. 
c. Drill holes 0.5 - 1.0 Inches apart across the tube.
d. leaving the T shaped PVC alone.

My logic is that the water, being pushed from the power head, will hit the spray bar t-shaped bar and disperse to either side of the straight PVC tube. 
Finally, leave the spray bar through the holes.

Now, I know this is allot of information; however, I want to thank you all for reading and your advice. 

Thanks again.


----------



## baozi2089 (May 17, 2009)

I think it will work. But is it really necessary? 2 HOB should provide plenty of flow for your tank. Why not play around and try to reposition the HOBs? You can place them both on one side panel, and create a uniform flow across the tank, or place them on opposite side panels to create a circular flow on the horizontal plane. 
From the picture, the spray bar and two HOB would create a current that travels front and back, wouldn't you want a current that's left to right or vice versa? 
I'm also a little concerned about the aesthetic aspect of having a power head with a spray bar and two HOB on a 20G tank.

Cheers


----------



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.
I was thinking of re-arranging the position of my HOB Filters; however, the place my aquarium is set up limits this option. 

I was thinking of tilting the spray bar 45 degrees so, it pushes the water to the surface creating a break in water surface. 
So my goal is;
The water will enter the tank from the top back and circle around to the bottom back. 
In other words, the tanks water will do a summersault motion when looking at the tank from the front.

It's still an idea; so, nothing is set in stone yet.


----------

